# Kent and Sussex meet to little interest



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

About time we had a get together.....

No concrete plans but based on interest will decide a format....

Most likely a meet, drive and end point of some form, country house, national treasure, McD's!!

Post an attend below with location and see what numbers we get...


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

A bit too early to say for sure but I like the idea, so a maybe :roll:


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes I'm up for this  as long as car is running alright after its mapped on the 2nd of June


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I should be ok for the 5th, as long as you're not gonna be miles away from Ashford.

Regards
Ross


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

With so little interest in this I doubt anything will come of it....

There seems to be a lot of people asking in various threads around the forum about meets etc yet no one seems interested in a meet?!


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm in .....


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

With hardly any interest i'm not going to organise a meet


----------



## rusty81 (Aug 5, 2015)

I would be in


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I would definatley come if it's on the 5th


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm going if jayTTapp actually looks like the avatar


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm up for this


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

MichaelAC said:


> I'm going if jayTTapp actually looks like the avatar


You won`t be going then....... :lol:

I am up for this but only have the next two weekends available 

Pick a sunny day so we can get our tops off 8)


----------



## scottyboy1986 (Mar 30, 2016)

I would be up for this as a new member! any plans?


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Hardrhino said:


> With so little interest in this I doubt anything will come of it....
> 
> There seems to be a lot of people asking in various threads around the forum about meets etc yet no one seems interested in a meet?!


i think this is probably because people are unaware of the dedicated EVENTS section.

I've recently moved to Kent from Hertfordshire and would deffo be up for a meet.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I used to find it difficult to organise these meets, you need to build them gradually even if the first few are only 2 or 3 cars strong. Pick I regular day like the 3rd weekend of the month and go for it.


----------



## dorianwoolger (Aug 31, 2014)

I would be in if anything is happening.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bump, Bump, we need more events in the kent Area!!! its been years


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi I'm from Sussex originally and still visit near goodwood area to see family. I now live in Essex but would be happy to meet Kent area with my mk1 Black cherry v6 TT.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm in orpington and would be up for a meet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Kent owners. Pm me. I have a suggestion

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

